# I need to recover my deleted whatsApp from iPhone



## Afrourned (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi, my little sister plays games on my iPhone and she deleted my WhatsApp by accident. I don't have the backup of all the WhatsApp data. 

My friend recommends this _iPhone Data Recovery_ to me. But I wonder whether there are any other tools that I can make a comparison?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The link you posted has been removed because it leads to a bogus, possibly malicious site. Maybe it was an honest mistake by your friend, so you may want to let them know. The images on that bogus site are for the FoneLab Mac iPhone Data Recovery. If that is the solution your friend was referring to, then check it out. If your friend maintains that that site is legit, use it at your own risk, but don't post it here any further because we don't trust it as it poses a risk to members. Doing so will attract infractions and possibly banning. We always recommend you use the official product website for software downloads or purchases.

Welcome to TSF. Familiarise yourself with our rules here https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules as you wait for other contributions.


----------

